# DeWalt 55270 type 3 does not build up pressure



## bsamot69 (4 mo ago)

Hello, my DeWalt 55270 type 3 compressor does not build pressure. While running I can feel air pulsing out of port for air cleaner. I took off head to inspect and not being familiar with this type machine was expecting reed valves. What I saw, the intake side was very clean and the exhaust side had carbon like build up residue. The "bumper valves" were dirty but they were free moving. I was able to remove the parts for cleaning. The intake side did not have obvious wat to remove. Anyway, I don't know what to look for as far as inspection and after reassembly still no pressure. It appears parts are not available. So, to pin down the problem what should I look for and where do I find discontinued parts. Suggestions for a new pump? The gas engine works great so it might be worth it. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bsamot69,

It does sound like a valve problem or bad head gasket leaking in between cylinders. Take some snapshots of the valve plate and compressor in general.

Stephen


----------

